
How a female developer broke into tech with no internet access - silvialisam
https://medium.com/devacademy-stories/how-a-female-developer-broke-into-tech-with-no-internet-access-5658052ae38c#.ui3cjg5z9
======
NathanKP
Very inspiring story. I wish they had gone into more detail on how she learned
without internet access.

I did not have internet access either when I was growing up, but I learned to
program from reading books I checked out from the local public library. I
installed my first C compiler from a CD that was in a book from the library. I
just kept checking out more and more complicated books as I learned more. I
still fondly remember the six weeks or so that I kept renewing Bruce
Schneier's Applied Cryptography while I tried to make my own encryption
algorithm.

Honestly I think that learning to program without internet access was one of
the biggest contributing factors to making me a good engineer today. I made a
lot of mistakes along the way, but that trial and error gave me improved
ability to figure out solutions to problems on my own. There was no easy out
of being able to get an instant solution from Stack Overflow or Github.

~~~
silvialisam
I agree - she had to go far her way to accomplish everything she has now.

